# Pine Log WMA



## jimehrensperger (Oct 22, 2011)

I didn't hear much shooting this morning and only saw 2 other trucks in Pine Log for the morning hunt. I was covered up with turkey and 2 coyotes (to far for the X-Force) to reach them. Anybody see anything and if so what time were you seeing movement? I had to get down at 9:30 to make the wife happy.


----------



## justina (Oct 22, 2011)

Deer season closed on the 21st at Pine Log. General rifle hunt is Dec 7-10


----------



## jimehrensperger (Oct 23, 2011)

So, it is closed for archery as well? I know there is a quota hunt in Novemeber which i was drawn for. I guess I need to double check all the regulations. To me it doesn't make much sense to have a WMA that you can't hunt during the majority of the season. Does anyone have any clarification?


----------



## chicken cow (Oct 23, 2011)

So you were hunting on Pine Log WMA???Yes its closed...it always closes when gun season opens, then its Draw hunts!


----------



## justina (Oct 23, 2011)

For your clarification, under the the Deer Hunting sub-forum there is a sticky up top that is the Regulations for 2011-2012.


----------



## jimehrensperger (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks for the info. This is my first year hunting there during deer season, had good luck the last 2 turkey seasons there.


----------



## oldenred (Oct 23, 2011)

Better call the warden and turn yourself in!


----------



## Gordief (Oct 23, 2011)

oldenred said:


> Better call the warden and turn yourself in!




thats funny right there... i don't care who you are.


----------



## jimehrensperger (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that post from yesterday. At least all i killed was TIME. I don't know if I understand why they structure the seasons the way they do at Pine Log. Seems like a waste of 15,000 acres if it is only open for bow season and the 2 hunts each year. What do they use the land for when hunting is not allowed? Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, they have at least 20 or more horse back riders there on any weekend and they don't have to buy a $19 WMA permit. Does anyone know a reason for this?


----------



## pnome (Oct 23, 2011)

It was open for hunting hogs with archery equipment.  So you've got that going for you.


----------



## oldenred (Oct 23, 2011)

pnome said:


> It was open for hunting hogs with archery equipment.  So you've got that going for you.



Call the warden to fine yourself for bad info. Not open for that either! 

Seriously though, ignorance of the law doesn't hold water. Download a copy of the hunting regs or pick up a copy. If all else fails ask questions. There are people here that would be more than happy to answer your questions.


----------



## pnome (Oct 23, 2011)

oldenred said:


> Call the warden to fine yourself for bad info. Not open for that either!



Maybe I'm misreading it but....



> ARCHERY: Crossbows, longbows, recurve
> bows, and compound bows are allowed
> for hunting *any game*





> FERAL HOG
> May be hunted with archery equipment during
> archery deer hunts, with deer firearms
> during firearms deer hunts, with turkey
> ...





> 113
> â–  Pin e Log WMA
> 14,054 acres • 706.295.6041
> Deerâ€‚Archery Either Sex: Sept. 10-Oct. 21
> ...


----------



## jimehrensperger (Oct 23, 2011)

Pnome, thanks for the info!!! Thats right everyone, I was hunting "Small Game" this past saturday morning. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. I still don't understand why it would not be open during statewide seasons though? Does anybody have an answer to this? From the quota numbers they have put up for the year, they are looking to be about 745 deer short judging from the amount of deer that have been signed out. I can't imagine that during the short quota hunt and gun hunt in December that they will get anywhere close to the number of deer they want killed there.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 23, 2011)

jimehrensperger said:


> I still don't understand why it would not be open during statewide seasons though? Does anybody have an answer to this? From the quota numbers they have put up for the year, they are looking to be about 745 deer short judging from the amount of deer that have been signed out. I can't imagine that during the short quota hunt and gun hunt in December that they will get anywhere close to the number of deer they want killed there.



yeah its a wma. lots of them arent open to hunt during regular season. and what in the heck #'s are you reading that said they want 745 deer shot? are you mistaking for the qouta #'s that are for the # of people that are drawn for a hunt?


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2011)

jimehrensperger said:


> Yeah, I saw that post from yesterday. At least all i killed was TIME. I don't know if I understand why they structure the seasons the way they do at Pine Log. Seems like a waste of 15,000 acres if it is only open for bow season and the 2 hunts each year. What do they use the land for when hunting is not allowed? Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, they have at least 20 or more horse back riders there on any weekend and they don't have to buy a $19 WMA permit. Does anyone know a reason for this?



Because if they left it open for the whole season to anyone and everyone they would run out of deer. Alot of WMA's are like that... open for bow hunters and then two or three quotas for gun hunters


----------



## oldenred (Oct 23, 2011)

pnome said:


> Maybe I'm misreading it but....



You were misreading it.... at least for hogs anyways. I think it would be a safe bet that being in there you would get tagged by the warden. Hunting with archery equipment with broadheads legal for deer!


■ Pin e Log WMA
14,054 acres • 706.295.6041
Deer Archery Either Sex: Sept. 10-Oct. 21
S. Firearms Q Buck Only/Either Sex Deer
Last Day: Nov. 16-19; Quota 750 C; Buck
Only: Dec. 7-10 S.
Bear Archery Sept. 10-Oct. 21 S. Firearms
Q Nov. 16-19; Quota 750 C; Dec. 7-10 S.
Tur key Mar. 24-May 15 S.
Sma ll Game Aug. 15-Sept. 9, Oct. 22-Nov.
14, Nov. 20-Dec. 5, Dec. 11-Feb. 29. No
furbearer season. Coyote: Mar. 1-22 S.
Small game weapons only.
Do ve Sept. 3-18, Oct. 8-16, Nov. 24-Dec. 7,
Dec. 11-Jan. 7.
Fera l Hog See page 34. Special Hog Hunts:
Aug. 12-14, Jan. 13-15 S. Hunters must
wear at least 500 square inches of hunter
orange as an outer garment above the waist.
No dogs allowed. Q Special Hog Hunt
(with dogs): Feb. 11-12; Quota 5 parties C.


Feral hogs
May be hunted with archery equipment during
archery deer hunts, with deer firearms
during firearms deer hunts, with turkey
weapons during turkey hunts and with small
game weapons during small game dates on
most WMAs or as otherwise specified in the
WMA listings on pages 42–60.
On special hog hunts, specified in the WMA
listings on pages 42–60, big game weapons may
be used and hunter orange may be required.
No limit unless otherwise specified. Hunting
and WMA Licenses are required. Electronic
hog calls are permitted. No night hunting


----------



## pnome (Oct 24, 2011)

oldenred said:


> You were misreading it.... at least for hogs anyways. I think it would be a safe bet that being in there you would get tagged by the warden. Hunting with archery equipment with broadheads legal for deer!
> 
> 
> â–  Pin e Log WMA
> ...



I think you're misreading.   

That feral hog section only applies on the dates specified. "Aug. 12-14, Jan. 13-15"  

This does apply: "and with small
game weapons during small game dates"  Archery gear is legal small game weapons.

You can hunt and kill hogs on Pine Log during small game dates, you are just restricted to small game weapons.


----------



## huntindawg (Oct 24, 2011)

Pnome is right, oldenred is wrong.


You can go in there w/ a scoped muzzleloader as well, unless they've changed the small game regs.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 24, 2011)

FERAL HOG
May be hunted with archery equipment during archery deer hunts, with deer firearms 
during firearms deer hunts, with turkey 
weapons during turkey hunts and with small 
game weapons during small game dates on 
most WMAs or as otherwise specified in the 
WMA listings on pages 42–60. 

On special hog hunts, specified in the WMA 
listings on pages 42–60, big game weapons may 
be used and hunter orange may be required. 
No limit unless otherwise specified. Hunting 
and WMA Licenses are required. Electronic 
hog calls are permitted. No night hunting.

SMALL GAME & FURBEARER FIREARMS
•	 Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firearm. 
•	 Shotguns: Any having shot shell size 3.5 
inches or smaller in length with No. 2 or 
smaller shot

On Special Hog Hunts big game weapons may be used.

ANY muzzle-loader is a legal small game weapon, therefore can be used on small game dates.


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 27, 2011)

35 Whelen said:


> FERAL HOG
> May be hunted with archery equipment during archery deer hunts, with deer firearms
> during firearms deer hunts, with turkey
> weapons during turkey hunts and with small
> ...



Is a .223 considered a .22 cal?


----------



## pnome (Oct 27, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> Is a .223 considered a .22 cal?



Yes, but it's not rimfire, so no go.


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 27, 2011)

pnome said:


> Yes, but it's not rimfire, so no go.



Ima newb, can you explain more?  What you are saying is I cannot use a AR that is .223 to hunt hogs?


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 27, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> Ima newb, can you explain more?  What you are saying is I cannot use a AR that is .223 to hunt hogs?



you can use a 223 to hunt hogs during the big game hunt dates on wmas during small game date you *CAN NOT* use the 223 because its centerfire


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok, so the only time I can hunt WMA's for big game or hogs with big game rifles is quota hunts. 

Again, I am sorry for newb questions.


----------



## brandonsc (Oct 27, 2011)

you have to apply and get drawn to hunt the quota hunts


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 27, 2011)

brandonsc said:


> you have to apply and get drawn to hunt the quota hunts



Yeah, I know that, I have one for Pine Mountain, however, is that the only time I can hunt those WMA's for big game?


----------



## pnome (Oct 27, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> Ok, so the only time I can hunt WMA's for big game or hogs with big game rifles is quota hunts.
> 
> Again, I am sorry for newb questions.



Quota hunts and Check-in big game hunts.  Also the special hog hunts they have.

But if you want to go hunt them during small game dates, you can only use a bow, muzzleloader, rimfire, or shotgun (#2 shot or smaller).


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 27, 2011)

pnome said:


> Quota hunts and Check-in big game hunts.  Also the special hog hunts they have.
> 
> But if you want to go hunt them during small game dates, you can only use a bow, muzzleloader, rimfire, or shotgun (#2 shot or smaller).



But not the .223, right?


----------



## pnome (Oct 27, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> But not the .223, right?



Not during small game dates, no.  It's center-fire.


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 27, 2011)

Not trying to be dumb but this is what the reg says. 



> Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. *or* smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firear



If a .223 is in the same category as .22 then shouldn't be ok to use?  Keyword would be the or, right?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 27, 2011)

If a WMA is open for Big Game firearms hunting, whether it is a quota, check in, or a sign in hunt, you can kill a hog with a legal big game firearm.  Archery equipment is also legal.  Obviously, if it is a quota hunt you have to have been chosen in the drawing.  Legal big game firearms are as follows:
DEER & BEAR FIREARMS
•	 Modern Rifles and Handguns: Centerfire 
Only, .22-cal. or larger with expanding 
bullets. 
•	 Shotguns: 20-gauge or larger loaded with 
slugs or buckshot. Buckshot is not allowed 
on WMAs, unless otherwise specified.
•	 Muzzleloaders: .44-cal. or larger, or muzzleloading shotguns 20 gauge or larger. 
Scopes are legal.

If a WMA is open for Big Game Primitive weapons hunting, you can kill a hog with a legal primitive weapon as follows:
•	 Primitive Weapons: Legal weapons during primitive weapons season include crossbows, bow and arrow, and muzzleloading 
firearm. Scopes are legal. 

If a WMA is open for Small Game hunting, you can kill a hog with  legal small game firearms and ammunition or archery equipment only.  Legal small game firearms and ammunition are as follows:
SMAll GAME & FURBEARER FIREARMS
•	 Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. or smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firearm. 
•	 Shotguns: Any having shot shell size 3.5 
inches or smaller in length with No. 2 or 
smaller shot

If a WMA is open for Turkey Hunting, you can kill a hog with a legal turkey firearm and ammunition or archery equipment only.  Legal turkey firearms and ammunition are as follows:
TURKEY  FIREARMS: Shotguns with No. 2 or 
smaller shot and any muzzleloading firearm

On "Special Hog Hunts" outlined on page 37, and pages 42-60 of the Seasons and Regulations booklet hogs may be killed with big game firearms and hunter orange may be required.

If a WMA is open for Archery Big Game hunting you can kill a hog with legal archery equipment as follows:
ARCHERY: Crossbows, longbows, recurve 
bows, and compound bows are allowed 
for hunting any game or feral hog. Arrows 
for hunting deer, bear or feral hog must be 
broadhead type.
Note:  as stated archery equipment is legal for any game or feral hog during any season.

Also remember that there is a big difference between a centerfire cartridge (223, 270, 30-06 etc, etc) and a rimfire cartridge (17, 22, 22magnum).


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 27, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> Not trying to be dumb but this is what the reg says.
> 
> 
> 
> If a .223 is in the same category as .22 then shouldn't be ok to use?  Keyword would be the or, right?



The key word is RIMFIRE, 223 is a CENTERFIRE cartridge.


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok fair enough.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 28, 2011)

The one on the right is a rimfire  (standard .22LR). The primer is incorporated in the rim and when the rim is struck, the bullet is fired.  The brass cannot be  reloaded.

The one on the right is a centerfire.  The primer is separate from the brass casing and can be removed after use and reloaded.


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 28, 2011)

Sargent, I understand.  What I dont understand it how the regs say OR.

Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. *or* smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firearm


----------



## Sargent (Oct 28, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> Sargent, I understand.  What I dont understand it how the regs say OR.
> 
> Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. *or* smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firearm



Oh ok... You said you were new to this, I just didn't know how new.


You can use a .17 WMR.  That's where the "or" comes in.

I will agree that unless you read them every year, some things have to be translated from DNRSpeak to English.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 28, 2011)

I think better choice of typing it would be something like this: 
Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal (or smaller) rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firearm.

That might be a better way for DNR to put it in the regs so it's easier for new people to understand. I know people that have been doing this for a while or were raised into it may take it as understood, but for people starting completely fresh there is ALOT in the regs to process as a whole.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 29, 2011)

jasonyoung said:


> Sargent, I understand.  What I dont understand it how the regs say OR.
> 
> Rifles and Handguns: Any .22-cal. *or* smaller rimfire, air rifle, or any muzzleloading firearm



Again, the key word in that sentence is RIMFIRE!  That eliminates ALL centerfire cartridges!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 30, 2011)

Just be aware Green Jeans is all over that WMA. You better be legit.


----------



## papachaz (Dec 1, 2011)

*really?*



feathersnantlers said:


> Just be aware Green Jeans is all over that WMA. You better be legit.



because we huntrd up there at least a dozen times during archery season and never saw a game warden on the WMA nor at the check station. I called em a couple of times to make sure they were all right.....


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Dec 2, 2011)

Think I will ease over to Pine Log with my rimfire -maybe go after some ****uckhen? Season open?


----------



## zacherwalker (Dec 3, 2011)

where were you on pine log being covered up by turkeys?! I haven't seen ANY there..


----------



## papachaz (Dec 4, 2011)

zacherwalker said:


> where were you on pine log being covered up by turkeys?! I haven't seen ANY there..



i don't think there's a part of pine log we DIDN'T see turkeys on when we were hunting it during archery season.


----------

